# B&W CM1 speakers



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys my family room is 14x17x9 and opens to my kitchen. I was looking at getting 3 b&w cm1 for the fronts and keep my nht speakers for rears. My sub is the HSU VTF15H. Would the CM1's work in this room or should I look at the towers and center. My friend just ask me if I'm thinking about selling my kef q900 and q600. So this got me think about B&W speakers or am I just mad. :rofl:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are looking to replace the KEF with the diminutive B&W, you are probably going to be disappointed. The CM1 is a wonderful little speaker, but is meant for music listening in small to medium sized rooms. I wouldn't try to push it into HT duty.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm properly have to get the CM9 to equal my KEF'S Q900.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't heard the Q900, but have heard the 5 1/4" KEF coincident driver and am a big fan.

But I would take the CM9 over the KEF any day of the week. The CM9 is simply awesome.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I need to think this through and make sure I'm doing the right thing. I do like the sound of the KEF's. :coocoo:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

For the money, the KEF is a solid performer. The B&W CM9 will out perform it, but you are going to pay a lot to gain a little.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I went to BB and listen to B&W CM9 and to me the SQ was good but not great. Just like you said the gain would be very little if any thanks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Consider that the room dominates the sound, and if there were other speakers in the room they will be vibrating sympathetic resonances into the sound. You might not like the KEF in that environment, either.

But really, the KEF will be quite adequate in your room.


----------

